
You could have invented Parser Combinators - unmole
http://theorangeduck.com/page/you-could-have-invented-parser-combinators
======
dkarapetyan
Yup, parser combinators are a lot like regexes and if you can write a basic
regex engine then with a few tweaks you get parser combinators.

